# Compare and Contrast-Lake Erie Smallie to Lake Erie Tributary Smallie



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Lake Erie








Lake Erie Tributary








I can see that the ERIE smallie looks more like a football and has a blacker tail-
Hbu?


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Those are some true pigs!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Time to get all those pine needles and trash outta yer boat.......


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

The age of the fish has alot to do with the difference that you are seeing, as fish mature the color and depth of the color changes alot. You would have to compare two fish of the same size to get a true comparison. I've caught some health smallies from rivers and erie both and they look prett similar.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

I don't fish up there but my experience has shown lake smallies to be a bit on the fatter side. River smallies tend to be thinner because they are fighting current and burning more fat alot of the time. Of course I have seen fat smallies come from rivers but in gereral river run fish compared to lake run will be on the thinner side. S


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

The lake erie smallies have a wider variety of food soarces to include the Gobie, eatem up boys!! The river smallies depend more on smaller forage, insects, and small craws, but they are unstopable when they get on a craw bite. Good fishin all the way around, but if I had a choice I'd be back up at Erie. Tight lines.


----------

